# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Для желающих получить рекомендации на инициацию

## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

Для желающих получить рекомендации на пранама-мантру или на инициацию,
13 февраля (воскресенье) с 12:00 до 14:00 в переговорной комнате храма "на Динамо" состоится Совет по получению рекомендаций.
Если Вы еще не подали анкеты, то их должны подать Ваши наставники до начала Совета матаджи Субханги (телефон 8903-745-97-74).

----------


## Иван Л.

Будут ли ещё проводится такие Советы? Как часто они проводятся?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Будут ли ещё проводится такие Советы? Как часто они проводятся?



Будут, конечно. А как часто? По мере необходимости. Следите за анонсами. Или обратитесь в храм за информацией. Телефон 495 739 43 77 (секретарь)

----------


## Иван Л.

спасибо

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

Для желающих получить рекомендации на пранама-мантру или на инициацию 24 апреля (вск) с 12:00 до 14:00 в переговорной храма "на Динамо" состоится Совет по получению рекомендаций.

До 17 апреля анкеты должны подать Ваши наставники секретарю Марии (8-903-780-31-61).

Внимание! Следующий совет состоится только в августе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

Для желающих получить рекомендации на пранама-мантру или на инициацию 5 июня (воскресенье) с 12:00 до 14:00 в переговорной храма "на Динамо" состоится внеочередной совет по получению рекомендаций.

До 1 июня анкеты в 2-х экземплярах должны подать Ваши наставники секретарю Марии (8903-780-31-61).

----------

